# Euphoria?



## Clove (Feb 14, 2012)

Its understood that most of us feel mildly stoned all the time. apparently dp/dr affects our brains in similar ways as marajuana. 
A couple days ago, however, at the end of lunch period at school i was walking with my best friend at school when I suddenly felt completely and utterly baked. I had never felt dp/dr to such an extreme as those few minutes. i was just flooded with euphoria, and everything around me was skewed and gleaming and dreamlike. it was as potent as actual drugs(i think, i haven't smoked in months) It was enjoyable at first, but after It finally occured to me that I felt so strange, I began to panic. luckily my friend suffers from panic attacks at helped me breath through it, and I calmed down but still felt light-headed euphoria sitting in class. I have had dp/dr panics before but nothing that felt so...good

Has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had similar feelings of altered perception but I can't say I've felt euphoria exactly. In some ways though I've felt sort of high before, in a good way. Like the rare times when the ability to concentrate comes back to me, i will sometimes feel like everything is so amazingly clear, as if I can understand anything thrown at me. In my case its probably just the effect of dp lifting, and the powerful sensitization that goes along with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

you drugged? what did you eat


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Good topic. And don't panic.

I get these kinds of reactions from food sometimes - very strange. On occasion (rare) will get feeling weird after eating a couple cookies. Much of the time there will be a euphoria after eating a hot, protein rich meal such as roast chicken, turkey or lamb. Sometimes it is quite strong.

It would seem metabolism is involved. It is 'normal' to feel good after a nice meal. But to get 'high' seems odd.

None of this freaks me out. I just note it and keep it in mind both in researching and trying to live with this condition.


----------



## Clove (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah, it was to the point where I had actually thought someone had drugged me. it could have been the heat,
but it was only about 85degrees and i had had plenty of water. i only had a couple of hours of sleep the night before, but then again thats normalfor me.

I was kind of thinking that it was part of a panic attack, and I was experiencing it in a different way than i have before. (my panicnattacks are rare so this is possible)


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

sorta going out on a limb here. Anyone wants to correct or clarify this please feel free.

"getting high" is a function of the neurotransmitter Dopamine. Dopamine is the feel good chemical. There are many things which can cause this dopamine wash - drugs, food, sex, just a happy thought, etc

I do think that getting high is a temporary relief for dp/dr - but 1) after you get high you get the hangover or the "crash" or whatever which will make the dp/dr worse, and

2) there is little process called "tolerance" which says that a person needs more and more of something to get the same high - some researchers are thinking that this is actually the basis of addiction, although as usual it gets a lot more complicated very quickly, with other chemicals and such contributing.

So maybe you just had a happy thought that made you feel better for a while.

J


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Old thread but,
I get this too. I'm constantly anxious but when the anxiety gets even more intense I get this bursts of stong euphoria .
It's weird because I feel anxious and not happy at all
This euphoria makes me even more anxious and uncomfortable

May this euphoria have something to do with anxiety ? adrenaline surges?


----------

